# More Pics of Venice



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Here are some more pics. First is a set of pics from Venice Marina.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Pics of Cypress Cove


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

And the Light House Lodge - or what's left of it. Looking South and east. The Lighthouse is visible in the lower left side of the picture.


----------



## Gap (Jun 4, 2004)

Amazing how the national news has not mentioned in any significant way, Plaquemines Parrish. They may have had the worst of the whole storm.

Patrick


----------



## TimOub007 (Jun 10, 2005)

Scott,



Do you have a date on these photos? I curious if the water is still that high, or has it receeded. I would think it has to have gone down by now.

Thanks for posting these up.

Tim


----------



## TOM WEBER (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks..Hotel ,restaurant and docks look worse than the earlier photos suggested. It's gonna be a while TW


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Water has gone down a lot. The photo of the motel was on 8/29 - or so says the photo. No other details. Sorry.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

Nobody can effectively get down there because water still covers the road between Bel Chase and the lower parish areas.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Scott, thanks for posting the pics. Did they move the house boats or they a loss too?


----------



## TimOub007 (Jun 10, 2005)

A friend of mine was down in Venice on Saturday. He lived in Buras and worked at the Dynegy plant in Venice. He finally called me yesterday. He got his family out the Saturday before the storm hit and is in the Baton Rouge area.

"Words can't really describe it" is what he said. His house was still standing and there was a water mark around the eave. A cousin's house was totally gone.

The plant does not look good. His first guess is that it will take a year to get running again. A lot of that is due to the road being out.

He said they had plans of making another trip down there this week.
If I get pics or more info from him I'll share somewhere on the boards here.

Tim


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

A lot of the houseboats are spread all over the place and it looks like a lot are sunk. So, I'd say most of them were not moved but I have no real way of saying that, one way or the other.


----------



## Louisiana Tarpon (Jun 24, 2004)

Scott, this is the first time i see the pics of venice--This whole **** thing is unbelievable---Kevin Even Swap


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

How did Port Sulfur and Pt-a-la-Hach fair? There were a bunch of folks living in those towns.


----------



## Scott (May 24, 2004)

just as bad!

http://www.plaqueminesparish.com/EmergencyPreparedness/MorePhotos.html


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Venice, Pt a la Hache, and Buras will probably be put back on the map quickly. All three towns support the oil patch.


----------



## TimOub007 (Jun 10, 2005)

Here is first hand info from a customer of mine, Dynegy at the end of Hwy 23, that flew down to Venice last week. My comments in (red).

"We made out OK befor the storm,but sad to say that Max and Jenny's house is still underwater (in Buras). The parish is saying that it may be 1-2 months before we can get into the Buras, Venice area. We flew down to the plant last Saturday to block in some leaks. The plant, VSP, terminal, and DGS are all devastated. It maybe a year before we fire up the first generator,boiler or pump. The main office has no outside walls or interior walls left. Just 2x4's and the roof. The control room has about 14" of sludge in it. The first water mark in the control room is above the clock on the wall, about 8'. (This control room is sitting on a slab that is 3-4 feet high.) The warehouse has about 10' of dead cane from the marsh in it packed solid, wall to wall. The roll-up doors were shut but the windows are blown out. It may be a while before we use any chemical. I also understand the Conoco Phillips Alliance plant went underwater. (This plant is about 10 miles South of Belle Chasse). We heard through the grapevine that they may be down for at least 2 mo. 
Max and I worked Friday night before the storm. We got in at 6:00 Sat. morning and Jenny woke us up at 7:30 and said that the parish was issueing a mandatory evacuation at 9:00. We packed up just a few things and left. All they brought out was 3 baskets of clothes, pictures and important papers. I grabbed Lil Max's power wheel 4 wheeler that we bought him for his birthday, on my way out of the garage. I latched onto Max's boat and we left. Both of them are saying that they are not going back. They are looking for a piece of land out here (Baton Rouge area) to build. His cousin Keith has bought a house in Franklinton. (Keith's house was not standing after the storm.) I guess we are going to start 7&7 at this point we we get down to the plant. I spoke to Jimmy yesterday, and he said it maybe a month before we can get down there to start the cleanup effort."

When I talked to Max early in this week, he indicated they might be flying back in this week some time. The above letter is from his father-in-law.

Take care,
Tim


----------

